# Sparkling Gourami Definitely not shrimp friendly!



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

So working from home today and happen to look over and two of my sparkling gourami are shredding an adult cherry shrimp in half. I knew they'd eat the babies but never seen them take on the adults. 

I have kept Cherries with all kinds of tetras and rasboras and never seen that.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, they'll do that. Predators.


----------



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a Sparkling Gourami in my (primarily) shrimp tank. Never harmed anything. It's funny how individual fish personalities can work. They really do vary. Cherries and Ghosts are breeding well.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

Is it possible the shrimp died first?


----------



## Rhaethe (Jan 20, 2010)

Just as possible that the sparklers ate the hell out of it.

I had a 10g with shrimp, dwarf gourami, and a single sparkling gourami. No shrimp deaths, the colony grew ... no one bothered each other.

Then the dwarf gourami died of old age and I got a couple new sparkling gourami. The newcomers ganged together, killed the old sparkling gourami and decimated my shrimp.

With them its hit or miss on whether or not they'll fuss with shrimp or anyone else. :icon_smil


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

reignOfFred said:


> Is it possible the shrimp died first?


Possible but I don't think so. I was just staring at my tank earlier in the morning and there were no dead shrimp. Plus they were up in my floating plants fighting over it. Unless it died up top and got tangled I can't imagine they drug it off the bottom. 

Again possible though. 

I don't mind so much really as I am breeding cherries so there can be some live food in the tanks (Cherry babies). Just found it a little surprising watching them munch on an adult seeing how shy and small they are.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm definitely not adding them to shrimp tank now. Shame they are so beautiful. I wonder how they would be with CPOs or amanos?


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

Haven't touched my amanos but might amanos are pretty darn big compared to my cherries.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------

